# reputation of militaries of other nations



## wst997 (15 Feb 2013)

You hear and read a lot about the Canadian military, the U.S. military and the British. The histories, the valour, current operations etc. These are well covered by the media.

But you don't hear too much about the militaries of other nations. Particularly our NATO Allies. 

I was always wondering, what are the reputations of other nations? Their discipline, training, fighting spirit. Countries one doesn't think of often. i.e- Sweden, Poland, Hungary, Serbia, Romania, Denmark, Ukrainian,Czech R. (I know not all are in NATO, just an example list)

Cutting through all the Bravado, bias and patriotism, and just the facts. How do other nations stack up? From training exercises to operations in Afghanistan or even the former Yugoslavian wars of the 90's. 

If it came to a firefight, who would you want to be on your side?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2013)

Some arms prefer the nomenclature of 'Quiet Professional'. 

All I need to know is that they are on my side. From that point, they have my trust.

If I have cause to regret my decision, I'll deal with that particular offender, without painting the rest of their force with a broad brush.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (16 Feb 2013)

There is this documentary named Armadillo about a group of Danish soldiers in Afghanistan, I found it interesting to watch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pCOkTiR_yc


----------



## dimsum (16 Feb 2013)

I went through Nav school with Portuguese, Norwegian, Kiwi and Singaporean students, and am working with Australians.  I'd work with any of them in a heartbeat.  

The Aussies and Kiwis, being Commonwealth nations,have a lot in common with us but with a more "British" slant (especially the Kiwis, but don't ever tell them that.)  In some ways the Aussies seem to have an American slant in organization, but that's likely because they work closely with the Americans in the Pacific.  Also, the Diggers (both Aussie and Kiwi versions) have a place in popular culture that is synonymous with the Mounties.


----------



## MikeL (16 Feb 2013)

I've worked with and conversed with Americans, Aussies and Brits.  All were professional and were good people;  would have no problem working with any of them.  I've also read about and seen(video) of the Danish in Helmand;  IMO they looked professional and are good soldiers.  


Don't know too much about the other countries you listed off.  I did see some French, Romanians and UAE troops in KAF,  but never interacted with them.  I've heard some mixed reviews about the Portuguese in Afghanistan.  Been around Italian troops as well(not in Afghanistan),  I really didn't have much interaction with them so no real opinion on them. 


If you search around the forums here and the internet(google) I'm sure you can find a lot of info about most militaries.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2013)

Around 2000 I had interactions with Dutch Marines in Curaco when I was there with the NATO fleet.  They came across as a pretty switched on bunch of youngsters.   We had a section or two of them providing security for us on a project we were doing ashore.  Very easy to get along with, nice guys.

The Portuguese were for a time living in Bat 3 before they moved into Wilson as we pulled out in 07.  They were a strange bunch to say the least and we kept away from them as they did us on the whole.  I too, didn't hear complementary reports of them in the field after they took over Wilson.  They did have the most interesting looking little scout cars of sorts that would have fit into a Mad Max film.


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

The Slovaks who took over security at KAF from us were a serious bunch with zero time for frigging around. I firmly believe that security at ECP 3 was markedly better after they took the job from us.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The Slovaks who took over security at KAF from us were a serious bunch with zero time for frigging around. I firmly believe that security at ECP 3 was markedly better after they took the job from us.


Yeah they were a serious bunch.  I dealt with them daily in 09 when I was getting my workers in and out every day.  I know the locals didn't want to mess with them.  Mind you I wanted keep on their good side too which could be frustrating at times.


----------

